# Breed ID, Please - Old Dutch Tumbler ??



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Just got this beauty in a little bit ago from Mission Viejo Animal Control and wondering if it is an Old Dutch Tumbler. If anyone can ID the breed, please do. It is not banded.

http://www.rims.net/HPIM4475.JPG

Thanks!

Terry


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Not Sure Of The Breed But S/HE is A vert Pretty Pigeon. Love Those Feathers on The Feet. So The Pigeon ID People will Belong Soon.


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I always Like looking at your pictures Terry. Theirs always something new or exciting.  That means you need to take more, Haha Just kiding 

Very cool pigeon though. Huge feet, bet its hard to fly. Easy landing though with such huge platforms. (Once again just kiding feathered feet dont make it easier.)


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

I can't tell from the angle of the photo Terry. Could be an old Dutch Tumbler or could be a West of England. Take another photo of the bird in profile, standing, if you can. If it is an Old Dutch, I wonder where these guys are coming from? They aren't all that common. It is a pretty bird. George will know more than me and might be able to tell from this picture.

Margaret





TAWhatley said:


> Just got this beauty in a little bit ago from Mission Viejo Animal Control and wondering if it is an Old Dutch Tumbler. If anyone can ID the breed, please do. It is not banded.
> 
> http://www.rims.net/HPIM4475.JPG
> 
> ...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks all .. the muffs are HUGE .. not like a WOE .. or at least the WOE's I've seen. I did take another pic that's available now .. here it is: http://www.rims.net/HPIM4474.JPG

Not much of a different view .. I've asked on the LAPC board too. If no definitive ID, I will get more pics tomorrow.

Terry


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

HI TERRY, Looks like a OLD DUTCH TUMBLER . GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

george simon said:


> HI TERRY, Looks like a OLD DUTCH TUMBLER . GEORGE


Thanks, George! Doesn't make much difference really .. it's another bird here that needed a place. I just like to know what the "different" ones are. He or she is very tame and nicely settled in for the night.

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I know it's one more bird to care for, Terry, but that is one handsome bird.

fp


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Terry,
it sure is a pretty pigeon.

I'm sure it will be a pleasure to care for.

Best of luck!
Hilly


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I think I'm getting another one of the same breed. It was found about 1/2 mile from where the one yesterday was found. Mary just referred this new one to me from 911 Pigeon Alert. I'm meeting the finder in about an hour to get the bird. It's kind of looking like somebody in that area might have had an accident that resulted in their fancy birds getting out.

Terry


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

I can hardly wait to see if the new one looks like this one as well. 
Those muffs are something else, almost like snowshoes 

As always, thanks for riding to the rescue!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, that is one beautiful bird and looks to have been taken very good care of.


----------



## Happy (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Terry, I think you & "OLD GEORGE" are right on. Old Dutch Tumbler..... Happy


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Terry,
I can't wait to see a photo of the newbie.

Are you going to try to locate their home??

-Hilly


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

well terry if you need homes for these two birds I will be willing to take them too at the show .


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

The new one is sort of a blue bar (there is a special name for the color, and it isn't blue bar, but I'm not sure what it is). The new one is banded and it turns out the one from yesterday is also. I just didn't search hard enough for the band  I'm waiting to hear back from the NPA on the two of them .. both are Old Dutch Tumblers and very handsome and well cared for birds. They obviously haven't been out on their own for very long. Hopefully they will be able to go back home in the next day or two.

I think these two are accidental escapees, but we shall see. I think they are actually too far away from the fire to be ones released due to the fire.

I'll keep you posted. If they end up needing a home, then the offer of a home is duly noted, Michael.

Terry


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

It is hard to find the band on those heavily muffed ones. Some one will be glad to get those two back I would guess. 

Margaret


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Both the bands were sold by Magnolia Bird Farm in Anaheim. I'm waiting to hear back from them with the contact info for the purchaser of the bands. Here's a couple of pics of the second bird:

http://www.rims.net/HPIM4481.JPG

http://www.rims.net/HPIM4482.JPG

Terry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Both birds are VERY pretty, but how aggravating must that be to have all those feathers on your feet all the time???  
They do look to be in good shape. These guys can escape in a QUICK heart beat. Hope they get to go home soon.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Nice birds Terry. That is the third one to turn up in what, six weeks or so? The first was the one down here, and now these two. Since these are not very common birds, even at shows, I find it curious. Hope you can trace the owner and solve the mystery.

Margaret


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Wow, VERY pretty birds .

I hope they can be returned home!

Best of luck,
Hilly


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Still waiting to hear back from Magnolia Bird Farm. Their phone was solid busy for hours today, so I finally sent an e-mail regarding these bands. Hopefully will hear something soon.

Renee .. I agree that it must be very frustrating at times for these birds with the huge muffed feet. They kind of pick the feet way up high and then slap them down as they walk .. hard to describe but interesting to see.

Anyway, both of these appear to be very healthy and have been well cared for. I don't think they were out on their own for too long.

Terry


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

It's like walking with very big snowshoes. These remind me of my two visitors that I had early this past spring, except their feathers were even longer! Talk about tripping the light fantastic!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

Greetings, Terry!

Again you never cease to amaze me!
Bless you for taking in these 2 guys especially if they turn out to have been released due to the fires. 
I'm glad to see they had bands!
The pics are beautiful.

So nice of you Michael to offer a loving home for them! Bless you!


----------

